
Driverless Cars Could Cripple Law Enforcement Budgets - caffeinewriter
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/14/05/20/1752254/driverless-cars-could-cripple-law-enforcement-budgets
======
a3n
Which gives me a chance to repeat my observation that one excellent way to
reduce your taxes is to not speed. I pass two roadside tax collection stations
[speed traps] every day on my way to work.

